# Wtf?



## Pete m.

electric_man said:


> Customer doesn't want it fixed. They are waiting on the insurance pay out after the fire.


Fixed it for ya.

Pete


----------



## JohnR

Have them sign the form. "We know there is an electrical hazard and elect not to do any work on it at this time." Name and dates.


----------



## HARRY304E

electric_man said:


> Customer doesn't want it fixed.
> 
> View attachment 23303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23303


Wow!...:laughing:


----------



## wcord

What's the point of even having that Federal in there? It will never trip anyways. At least they taped up the wire wrapped around the stab portion


----------



## farlsincharge

wcord said:


> What's the point of even having that Federal in there? It will never trip anyways. At least they taped up the wire wrapped around the stab portion


Blue handle will trip at around 17 amps
Black breakers are good for welding


----------



## gnuuser

wtf! is exactly what my son said when he saw that pic!
he's just learning the basics and picked that out


----------



## BuzzKill

That's awesome!! NEVER seen a floating, functioning breaker.


----------



## xlink

It looks industrial, so he probably already paid someone to fix it and you can see how that went.


----------



## stuiec

Looks like a pretty well traveled wire nut too...


----------



## toolaholic

WE WIRE FOR FIRE Lic. # EI EI OH NO


----------



## Rollie73

When was Cletis in Toronto??


----------



## Aegis

electric_man said:


> Customer doesn't want it fixed.


I have to agree, they did a pretty bad job on the painting.


----------



## John

#1 wire means that the circuit breaker is for a control circuit for a control panel of some type. Probably burnt out the fuse holder and a circuit breaker is all they had....it works..eh!:thumbsup::jester:


----------



## madrone48

Apologies, just an apprentice, but why bother? Why even do that in the first place?


----------



## John

madrone48 said:


> Apologies, just an apprentice, but why bother? Why even do that in the first place?


Sometimes outside the world of new shiny conduit, simpul wire and new equipment you got to make the call to just get it working with what you got, where you are at and do it now. I've seen and done worse. 


And don't apologize for being an apprentance...your job is to ask questions and learn.:thumbup:


----------



## RHWilks

John said:


> Sometimes outside the world of new shiny conduit, simpul wire and new equipment you got to make the call to just get it working with what you got, where you are at and do it now. I've seen and done worse.
> 
> 
> And don't apologize for being an apprentance...your job is to ask questions and learn.:thumbup:


Sometimes you cobble it together at 11 p.m on a Saturday night, so people have power until Monday when you can fix it proper.


----------



## John

RHWilks said:


> Sometimes you cobble it together at 11 p.m on a Saturday night, so people have power until Monday when you can fix it proper.



And then you forget to go back.....


----------



## RHWilks

John said:


> And then you forget to go back.....


Sometimes you want to forget what else you saw, while you was fixing the issue. Sometimes it is better just to set fire to the place yourself :jester::laughing:


----------



## John

Would you want to go back and fix this after you do get it running again?:no:

View attachment 23451
View attachment 23452


----------



## Mel Gibson

You should see some of the stuff the old timers did through the years in a Gm factory where I use to work. How stuff keeps running before the big pop. Then you have to go in and modernize up to the new code, management wants it done in 2 minutes with no overtime.


----------



## gnuuser

Mel Gibson said:


> You should see some of the stuff the old timers did through the years in a Gm factory where I use to work. How stuff keeps running before the big pop. Then you have to go in and modernize up to the new code, management wants it done in 2 minutes with no overtime.


aint that the truth!

can you spot why they smelled smoke in this pic


----------



## Wirenuting

gnuuser said:


> aint that the truth!
> 
> can you spot why they smelled smoke in this pic


No


----------



## Wirenuting

John said:


> Would you want to go back and fix this after you do get it running again?:no:


You have to, right now!!!!
The wires are bundled to tightly and are about to combust explosively.


----------



## gnuuser

Wirenuting said:


> No


conduit had been over filled and insulation had been sprayed on the conduit.
they did not derate the circuits and the resulting overloads caused a massive meltdown inside the conduit.
we had to pull new wire and reroute some of the circuits.

and we had a fun time chewing out a few people over it:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting

gnuuser said:


> conduit had been over filled and insulation had been sprayed on the conduit.
> they did not derate the circuits and the resulting overloads caused a massive meltdown inside the conduit.
> we had to pull new wire and reroute some of the circuits.
> 
> and we had a fun time chewing out a few people over it:laughing:


I know, I was just kidding you.


----------



## gnuuser

heres a hack i found yesterday on a reject conveyor 
new cover replaced in less than 2 minutes
also note the j cord through the top of the disconnect
(that came from the company who installed the conveyors)


----------



## Aegis

gnuuser said:


> aint that the truth!
> 
> can you spot why they smelled smoke in this pic


I've seen this a few times, how hot can spray foam make a pipe anyway?


----------



## vos

if i remember correctly when you are applying foam it can get over 120 dag. if not more it can burn you.


----------



## LARMGUY

The wire looks like the red striped wire we use for fire systems.

:blink:


----------



## Aegis

vos said:


> if i remember correctly when you are applying foam it can get over 120 dag. if not more it can burn you.


Fahrenheit? Where did you read this?


----------



## vos

Aegis said:


> Fahrenheit? Where did you read this?


yes but i might be wrong on the temp i worked for a company that in staled it


----------



## Aegis

vos said:


> yes but i might be wrong on the temp i worked for a company that in staled it


That's good cause I ran some conduit in a house that was spray foamed, I derated for 60C (140F). I wonder what is the best way to check this? Take an amp reading and if its drawing way more then it should its getting way to hot? Or by then it's on fire? Lol


----------



## vos

Aegis said:


> That's good cause I ran some conduit in a house that was spray foamed, I derated for 60C (140F). I wonder what is the best way to check this? Take an amp reading and if its drawing way more then it should its getting way to hot? Or by then it's on fire? Lol


it will only get to the high temp if the instaler puts it on to thick at one time. so insted of puting a 1/4 in spray on and whating they put 1 in on pre exspntion


----------



## Aegis

vos said:


> it will only get to the high temp if the instaler puts it on to thick at one time. so insted of puting a 1/4 in spray on and whating they put 1 in on pre exspntion


They blew it all over the wall/pipe, then drywalled.


----------



## Introyble

See, had the NEC stated that breaker can't open towards you it has to open away from you .... oh wait..... anyway, you could of called him out on an obvious violation:confused1:


----------



## Metersocket648

....The **** is that, a cabinet? Control cabinet with a rats nest🤨🤨🤨


----------



## micky760




----------



## hotwireDave

This is all I see in your pic.


----------

